# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Rauman joukkoliikenteestä TS:ssa

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun Sanomissa oli pikku-uutinen Rauman joukkoliikenteestä ja lippujen hinnan alennuksesta. Nykyinen tilanne on seurausta mm. iltaliikenteen varhaisesta loppumisesta, viikonloppuliikenteen ja kesäliikenteen puuttumisesta tai äärimmäisestä niukkuudesta mutta siltikin joukkoliikenteen minimaaliset käyttäjämäärät ovat aika hurjaa luettavaa.

Rauman 36 673 (2004) asukasta tekevät vuodessa 140 000 joukkoliikennematkaa. Se on vajaat 4 matkaa asukasta kohden vuodessa! Luulisi jo koululaismatkojen, vanhusten kauppamatkojen jne. tuottavan enemmän. "Keskisuurista" kaupungeista surkeimmissakin matkoja on 20-30 asukasta kohden (Vaasa 17,2, Joensuu 25,5, Pori 25,8, Lappeenranta 28,1 matkaa/asukas/vuosi). 20-30 matkaa vastannee niiden asukkaiden aiheuttamaa minimimatkamäärää, joilla ei ole autoa käytettävissään.

Rauma on toki varsin kompakti kaupunki, mutta kaikki asuntoalueet eivät kuitenkaan ole kävelyetäisyydellä keskustasta.

Sopii toivoa että Oras liikenteen uusien omistajien uudet otteet parantavat käyttöä. 

Raumalla on saavutettu joukkoliikenteen nolllapiste, jossa joukkoliikennettä ajetaan vain "muodon vuoksi" mutta sitä ei tosiasiassa käytetä lähes lainkaan.

http://www.turunsanomat.fi/verkkoleh...515,1:0:0:0:0:




> Kotimaa 22.9.2005 4:01:08
> Rauman busseille halvemmat hinnat
> 
> Raumalainen linja-autoyritys Oras Liikenne yrittää houkutella raumalaiset kulkemaan taas linja-autoilla. Yhtiö laskee lippujen hintoja sekä lisää ajettavia vuoroja.
> 
> - Matkustajamäärät ovat vähentyneet vuosi vuodelta. Nyt matkustajia on vuodessa noin 140 000. Tänäkin vuonna luku on pienentynyt viidellä prosentilla edellisvuodesta, Oraksen toimitusjohtaja Juhani Komonen perustelee kokeilua.
> 
> Linja-autolla matkustamista on vähentänyt vuorojen karsiminen ja omien ajoneuvojen käyttö.
> 
> ...

----------

